# Cube 2018: Neuheiten und Highlights für die nächste Saison!



## Deleted 283425 (28. Juli 2017)

Ganz schön breites Portfolio auch abseits der Radln.

Die "Cube"-Sattelstütze ist übrigens einfach ne TranzX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2017)

Nix für mich, aber die Neuen sind optisch mal wieder gut gelungen  ...nach dem jetzigen Jahr 

G.


----------



## Rick_Biessman (28. Juli 2017)

Ich fand die meisten Cube-Rahmen bis jetzt recht hässlich (auch das neue Two15), aber die neuen Trail-Rahmen machen ja mal richtig was her! Sauber!


----------



## Pixelsign (28. Juli 2017)

Die Cube-Rahmen treffen zwar nach wie vor nicht wirklich meinem Geschmack aber die Wahl der Komponenten, namentlich Newmen, ist vom Feinsten! Hut ab, dass die hochwertigen Parts so oft Verwendung finden.

@MG Jetzt ist klar, warum ihr so ausgelastet seid und die Lieferbarkeit der Laufräder auf sich warten lässt  .


----------



## Jabberwoky (28. Juli 2017)

.... eine der wenigen Firmen die preislich auf dem Teppich bleibt .... gefällt


----------



## sued893 (28. Juli 2017)

ich finde die Idee von einem Trail HT mit etwas abwärts orientierter Geo echt gut . 

aber was hat die geritten da eine 27.2 Stütze reizubauen ?


----------



## saturno (28. Juli 2017)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Die Cube-Rahmen treffen zwar nach wie vor nicht wirklich meinem Geschmack aber die Wahl der Komponenten, namentlich Newmen, ist vom Feinsten! Hut ab, dass die hochwertigen Parts so oft Verwendung finden.
> 
> @MG Jetzt ist klar, warum ihr so ausgelastet seid und die Lieferbarkeit der Laufräder auf sich warten lässt  .



na, da greift man ja auf seine "eigen marke" zurück


----------



## Pixelsign (28. Juli 2017)

Warum Eigenmarke? Cube rüstet zwar bisher exklusiv Newmen aus aber die Firma um Michi Grätz und Fabo Merz hat meines Wissens nach sonst nix mit Cube zu tun. Die beiden kamen ja von Liteville und haben mit Newmen eine neue Marke gegründet.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juli 2017)

weil es jemanden gibt der in beide firmen eingebunden ist.


----------



## Orby (28. Juli 2017)

Wo ist das 29 Stereo? Die Jungs in der EWS sind ja auch schon auf einem "alten 160/140 Stereo 29" unterwegs. 

Hatte gehofft Cube bringt mal ein bezahlbares 29 Enduro mit moderner Geo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter_Lustich (29. Juli 2017)

park bike mit 190mm federweg und 11 fach schaltung. ist ja fast wie ein ferrari mit anhängerkupplung, "falls man mit dem anhänger nach hause fahren möchte". hat etwa der kleine niels angerufen und für die 11fach schaltung gefragt? so ein schwachsinn.


----------



## robzo (29. Juli 2017)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Warum Eigenmarke? Cube rüstet zwar bisher exklusiv Newmen aus aber die Firma um Michi Grätz und Fabo Merz hat meines Wissens nach sonst nix mit Cube zu tun. Die beiden kamen ja von Liteville und haben mit Newmen eine neue Marke gegründet.


Wieso exklusiv? Propain bietet  bei den neuen free Modellen auch Newman an.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (29. Juli 2017)

Orby schrieb:


> Wo ist das 29 Stereo? Die Jungs in der EWS sind ja auch schon auf einem "alten 160/140 Stereo 29" unterwegs.
> 
> Hatte gehofft Cube bringt mal ein bezahlbares 29 Enduro mit moderner Geo.



Die haben bei den fullys stark reduziert, wenn ich mich nicht verkuckt habt giebts 29" nur noch bis 120mm.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (29. Juli 2017)

Peter_Lustich schrieb:


> park bike mit 190mm federweg und 11 fach schaltung. ist ja fast wie ein ferrari mit anhängerkupplung, "falls man mit dem anhänger nach hause fahren möchte". hat etwa der kleine niels angerufen und für die 11fach schaltung gefragt? so ein schwachsinn.



Du hast es erfasst diese Art von Rädern wird oft von Kindern und Jugendlichen gekauft, also durchaus sinnvoll eine breite Übersetzung anzubieten.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (29. Juli 2017)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Du hast es erfasst diese Art von Rädern wird oft von Kindern und Jugendlichen gekauft, also durchaus sinnvoll eine breite Übersetzung anzubieten.


Nö. 

Im Übrigen: Kidsbike mit 140mm Federweg und 27,5 Zoll ist doch blödsinnig. Wie groß sollen die Kids sein?


----------



## Stylo77 (29. Juli 2017)

Orby schrieb:


> Wo ist das 29 Stereo? Die Jungs in der EWS sind ja auch schon auf einem "alten 160/140 Stereo 29" unterwegs.
> 
> Hatte gehofft Cube bringt mal ein bezahlbares 29 Enduro mit moderner Geo.



da ist was in der pipeline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve Style (29. Juli 2017)

Cube war bislang aufgrund der grottigen Farbgebungen, der z. T. seltsamen Komponentenzusammenstellung und vor allem auf Grund der mind. 15 Jahre hinterherhinkenden Geometrien bei der eigenen Radauswahl und insbesondere bei Empfehlungen für Freunde sowie Bekannte (trotz eines großen und guten Händlers um die Ecke) ein absoultes no-go.

Scheinen für das kommende Jahr vieles besser, eventuell sogar richtig gemacht zu haben: Farb-/Rahmen-Design, Magura, Newmen, Geos (soweit man die Daten kennt), Zugführungen (wobei ich ein Freund von Außenverlegung bleibe), 36er Fox-Gabeln, etc.
Selbst die Preise sind noch als halbwegs bodenständig zu betrachten, was ja bei vielen Marken auch nicht mehr selbstverständlich ist!

Hatte mich schon die letzten Jahre gefragt, wozu man sich wahrlich auskennende als auch fahrerisch über alle Zweifel erhabene Markenbotschafter wie den André Wagenknecht leistet, um dann solche anti-Bikes auf den Markt zu werfen. Scheinbar hat sich Cube nun doch dazu entschlossen, zur Abwechslung mal auf die eigenen Fahrer zu hören.

Dank der Hausmesse (Kack-Trend!!!), kann ich mir nur irgendwann Ende des Jahres die Räder, die der Händler bestellt, in natura anschauen und mir ein eigenes Bild machen, ob der local Dealer aufgrund eventueller Empfehlungen durch meine gern genutzte Multiplikatorenfunktion nun mehr Geschäfte macht oder nicht. Zumindest haben sie es als eine der wenigen Händler-Marken geschafft, eine gewisse Neugierde zu wecken...


----------



## Phi-Me (29. Juli 2017)

Peter_Lustich schrieb:


> park bike mit 190mm federweg und 11 fach schaltung. ist ja fast wie ein ferrari mit anhängerkupplung, "falls man mit dem anhänger nach hause fahren möchte". hat etwa der kleine niels angerufen und für die 11fach schaltung gefragt? so ein schwachsinn.



Ich bin mit meinem alten hannzz damals gerne bergauf gefahren. Ging auch erstaunlich gut. Weiß nicht, wo gerade dein Problem liegt?!


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juli 2017)

Dito, das Hanzz ging überall ziemlich gut, das war fahrerisch ein geiles Rad. Hat sich allerdings bei Cube mittlerweile an der Konstruktion etwas geändert? Die Auslegung der Schrauben und Bolzen sowie die Steifigkeit mancher Hinterbauten (altes Stereo/Fritzz) waren katastrophal schlecht...


----------



## Steve Style (29. Juli 2017)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Du hast es erfasst diese Art von Rädern wird oft von Kindern und Jugendlichen gekauft, also durchaus sinnvoll eine breite Übersetzung anzubieten.



Sehe ich auch so. Sooo blöd ist die Idee nicht, wenn man ein one-for-all-bike für Heranwachsende im Sinn hat.



Phimi schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem alten hannzz damals gerne bergauf gefahren. Ging auch erstaunlich gut. Weiß nicht, wo gerade dein Problem liegt?!



Ja, als das Hannzz herauskam, war es das letzte Bike, das man von Cube ernst nehmen konnte. War seinerzeit wirklich eine Allzweckwaffe und wurde im Freundeskreis gerne genommen.


----------



## __U3__ (29. Juli 2017)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Cube war bislang aufgrund der grottigen Farbgebungen, der z. T. seltsamen Komponentenzusammenstellung und vor allem auf Grund der mind. 15 Jahre hinterherhinkenden Geometrien bei der eigenen Radauswahl und insbesondere bei Empfehlungen für Freunde sowie Bekannte (trotz eines großen und guten Händlers um die Ecke) ein absoultes no-go.
> 
> Scheinen für das kommende Jahr vieles besser, eventuell sogar richtig gemacht zu haben: Farb-/Rahmen-Design, Magura, Newmen, Geos (soweit man die Daten kennt), Zugführungen (wobei ich ein Freund von Außenverlegung bleibe), 36er Fox-Gabeln, etc.
> Selbst die Preise sind noch als halbwegs bodenständig zu betrachten, was ja bei vielen Marken auch nicht mehr selbstverständlich ist!
> ...



Sehe ich ganz genauso!
Hoffe auch das es dieses Mal Rahmen in XL gibt, bei denen einem aufgrund der Form nicht gleich das Essen wieder hoch kommt...
Das alte Stereo 140 war da ein " herausragendes" Beispiel!


----------



## R0htabak (29. Juli 2017)

Orby schrieb:


> Wo ist das 29 Stereo? Die Jungs in der EWS sind ja auch schon auf einem "alten 160/140 Stereo 29" unterwegs.
> 
> Hatte gehofft Cube bringt mal ein bezahlbares 29 Enduro mit moderner Geo.





TeamAki schrieb:


> Die haben bei den fullys stark reduziert, wenn ich mich nicht verkuckt habt giebts 29" nur noch bis 120mm.



Cube wird 2018 ein 29er mit 150/160 bringen. Den Trend der 29er LT wird auch Cube folgen, auch wenn die viel mit Bosch an Ihren E-MTB arbeiten. Ich denke, da gab es in der Entwicklung sehr viel zu tun und die Prio lag auf der 27,5 Portfolio. Außerdem hat Cube mit Hochdruck am 29er TWO15 gearbeitet, was in mount saint ann nächste WE sicherlich getestet wird.


----------



## DMLRUS (29. Juli 2017)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Cube war bislang aufgrund der grottigen Farbgebungen, der z. T. seltsamen Komponentenzusammenstellung und vor allem auf Grund der mind. 15 Jahre hinterherhinkenden Geometrien bei der eigenen Radauswahl und insbesondere bei Empfehlungen für Freunde sowie Bekannte (trotz eines großen und guten Händlers um die Ecke) ein absoultes no-go.
> 
> Scheinen für das kommende Jahr vieles besser, eventuell sogar richtig gemacht zu haben: Farb-/Rahmen-Design, Magura, Newmen, Geos (soweit man die Daten kennt), Zugführungen (wobei ich ein Freund von Außenverlegung bleibe), 36er Fox-Gabeln, etc.
> Selbst die Preise sind noch als halbwegs bodenständig zu betrachten, was ja bei vielen Marken auch nicht mehr selbstverständlich ist!
> ...




Da habe ich andere Erfahrungen. Zwar fahre ich kein Cube, dafür war Marke in Freundeskreis sehr beliebt. 

Wenn es so wäre, wie du es beschreibst, warum gibt es dann so viele Cube Fahrer.


----------



## Vincy (29. Juli 2017)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Warum Eigenmarke? Cube rüstet zwar bisher exklusiv Newmen aus aber die Firma um Michi Grätz und Fabo Merz hat meines Wissens nach sonst nix mit Cube zu tun. Die beiden kamen ja von Liteville und haben mit Newmen eine neue Marke gegründet.



Pending System ist Teilhaber von Newmen, CUBE ist eine Eigenmarke (Bereich Fahrrad) von Pending System. 
Siegfried Pürner ist der Gründer von Pending System, dessen Sohn Marcus der Gründer von CUBE.
Pending System macht den Vertrieb für Newmen.


----------



## robzo (29. Juli 2017)

Vincy schrieb:


> Pending System ist Teilhaber von Newmen, Cube ist eine Eigenmarke (Bereich Fahrrad) von Pending System.
> Pending System macht den Vertrieb für Newmen.


Und wo ist jetzt eigentlich das Problem? Hauptsache die Parts taugen was!


----------



## MrBrightside (29. Juli 2017)

Wenn man eine neue Marke wie Newmen derart groß aus dem Boden stampft, braucht man idR. finanzstarke Partner. Sieht alles sehr solide auf wie die das aufziehen. Ohne Hintergründe zu kennen gefällt mir die Entwicklung von Newmen und Cube im Moment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (29. Juli 2017)

robzo schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt eigentlich das Problem? Hauptsache die Parts taugen was!



warum Problem? 
Es ist nur eine Erklärung der Zusammenhänge CUBE und Newmen.


----------



## Steve Style (29. Juli 2017)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Da habe ich andere Erfahrungen. Zwar fahre ich kein Cube, dafür war Marke in Freundeskreis sehr beliebt. Wenn es so wäre, wie du es beschreibst, warum gibt es dann so viele Cube Fahrer.


Ich will dir deine Erfahrung gar nicht absprechen und es gibt in der Tat eine Menge Cubes (insbesondere bei den Händlern stehen ), wenn du aber etwas abseits von Eisdielen und den stark frequentierten Mainstream-Strecken schaust, dann wird es sehr, sehr dünn und das hat die erwähnten Gründe.


----------



## nomadww (29. Juli 2017)

Weiß jemand mehr vom Reaction TM? Geo? Ggf. 29 Zoll passend? Umwerfer möglich?

Weil der Rahmen sieht ja schick aus.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juli 2017)

nomadww schrieb:


> Weiß jemand mehr vom Reaction TM? Geo? Ggf. 29 Zoll passend? Umwerfer möglich?
> 
> Weil der Rahmen sieht ja schick aus.


kommt auf die reifengröße an.

auf dem unterrohr befindet sich ein leitungsausgang.
wofür, wenn nicht für einen umwerfer, könnte der verwendet werden?


----------



## ufp (29. Juli 2017)

sued893 schrieb:


> ich finde die Idee von einem Trail HT mit etwas abwärts orientierter Geo echt gut .
> 
> aber was hat die geritten da eine 27.2 Stütze reizubauen ?


Das hab ich mich auch gefragt .
Da hätte man doch gleich 30,9/31,6 nehmen können und hätte dementsprechend mehr Auswahl an Variostützen...



Steve Style schrieb:


> Cube war bislang aufgrund der grottigen Farbgebungen,


Also mir hat gerade das gefallen.
Die jetztigen sind äußerst fad, hie und da ein paar Farb Streifen oder Kleckse, grau und zu kantig (gibts dann keine runden Rohre mehr?).



DMLRUS schrieb:


> Da habe ich andere Erfahrungen. Zwar fahre ich kein Cube, dafür war Marke in Freundeskreis sehr beliebt.
> 
> Wenn es so wäre, wie du es beschreibst, warum gibt es dann so viele Cube Fahrer.





Steve Style schrieb:


> Ich will dir deine Erfahrung gar nicht absprechen und es gibt in der Tat eine Menge Cubes (insbesondere bei den Händlern stehen ), wenn du aber etwas abseits von Eisdielen und den stark frequentierten Mainstream-Strecken schaust, dann wird es sehr, sehr dünn und das hat die erwähnten Gründe.


Also ich sehe, abseits von Eisdiele&Co, sehr viel Cube Fahrer (bei dem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und Händlernetz auch kein Wunder).

Und bei den Händlern sind viele Modelle schon längst ausverkauft.
Ich wollte selbst ein ein Rad (Road SL) beim Händler kaufen. Der meinte vor 3 Wochen nur, dass da nichts mehr nachkommt und er schon auf die neue Modelle wartet. Ich hab dann im Internet nach genau dem Rad geschaut und bei 6 Händlern (2 aus Niederlande) war es ebenfalls ausverkauft...Ist natürlich nicht repräsentativ und verallgemeinernd.


----------



## mathijsen (29. Juli 2017)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Ich will dir deine Erfahrung gar nicht absprechen und es gibt in der Tat eine Menge Cubes (insbesondere bei den Händlern stehen ), wenn du aber etwas abseits von Eisdielen und den stark frequentierten Mainstream-Strecken schaust, dann wird es sehr, sehr dünn und das hat die erwähnten Gründe.


Deine Beobachtung stimmt schon, bzgl. der Gründe sollte man das aber nüchtern und sachlich betrachten.
Man kann Cube gar nicht mit Marken wie Santa Cruz, Commencal o.ä. vergleichen, da die Hauptzielgruppe eine völlig andere ist. Cube dürfte 99% des Umsatzes mit Hardtails bis 1200€ machen, die mehrheitlich von Leuten gekauft werden, die selbst das eigentlich gar nicht brauchen. (Weshalb 90% der Cube MTB wahrscheinlich noch nie Gelände gesehen haben.) Die High End Bikes sind bei denen eher Randgeschäft, die hauptsächlich als Botschafter- und "Markt-Erkundungs-Elemente" dienen dürften.

Die wenigen hochwertigen Fullies, die man wirklich mal in der Realität sieht, sind hauptsächlich Touren-Bikes, gefahren von Mittvierziger Familienvätern, die halt das klassische Touren-Biken der 2000er weiter betreiben. Und auch die 160er Stereos dürften mehrheitlich eher tourenmäßig gefahren werden. Cube hat also auch im diesem Preissegment den gediegenen Mainstream schlechthin als Zielgruppe. Und dafür sind die Bikes, die sie machen, auch vollkommen passend. Wieso sollte Cube sich da mit extremen Geometrien in die Nesseln setzen, auf die Gefahr hin, diese Zielgruppe zu vergraulen, bloß für den Versuch, eine andere, wesentlich kleinere zu erreichen. Nur für ihre EWS-Fahrer machen die das sicher nicht.

Beim Design muss ich dir aber widersprechen. Gerade die Farbgestaltung fand ich die letzten Jahre sehr geil. Die haben den schmalen Grat, sich mal was zu trauen und trotzdem ein stimmiges Bild abzugeben, gut gemeistert. Jedenfalls tausendmal besser als der Stealth-Einheitsbrei, der hier gefühlt jede dritte Woche zum BDW gewählt wird. (Gut, hat etwas nachgelassen.)


----------



## Deleted 235477 (29. Juli 2017)

Also im offiziellen Katalog ist kein 29er mit mehr als 120mm.

Cube macht wohl mit den E-bikes den meisten Umsatz dann kommen HT.

Der 22"" Rahmen hat immerhin R478mm S628mm damit sollten dann auch große Fahrer gut zurecht kommen.


----------



## Chemtrail (29. Juli 2017)

Peter_Lustich schrieb:


> park bike mit 190mm federweg und 11 fach schaltung. ist ja fast wie ein ferrari mit anhängerkupplung, "falls man mit dem anhänger nach hause fahren möchte". hat etwa der kleine niels angerufen und für die 11fach schaltung gefragt? so ein schwachsinn.



Ich finde es gut, damat kann man bestimmt auch mal Enduromäßig unterwegs sein, mit entsprechend Schmalz in den Beinen.

Für jemanden wie mich der 50/50 Enduro und Bikepark fährt eine feine Sache. Macht in meinen Augen mehr Sinn als ein Enduro und einen Downhiller zu besitzen.


----------



## Aalex (29. Juli 2017)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Cube dürfte 99% des Umsatzes mit Hardtails bis 1200€ machen, die mehrheitlich von Leuten gekauft werden, die selbst das eigentlich gar nicht brauchen. (Weshalb 90% der Cube MTB wahrscheinlich noch nie Gelände gesehen haben.) Die High End Bikes sind bei denen eher Randgeschäft, die hauptsächlich als Botschafter- und "Markt-Erkundungs-Elemente" dienen dürften.



du vergisst da bei deinen 99% nur völlig die räder mit motor. die machen jetzt schon grob ein fünftel des volumens aus.

ich bin aushilfsmäßig bei einem cube händler in lohn und brot und ab februar war es schier unmöglich irgendwas mit hybrid im namen zu bekommen, wo reaction, oder stereo draufstand.LEtztes Jahr war es wetterbedingt ein solch beschissenes Jahr, das alles ohne Motor in den Regalen Haare gekriegt hat.

gleiches gilt aber auch für die normalen fullies, wovon auch erheblich mehr produziert werden, als hier die meisten glauben. die bauen dieses jahr nach eigener aussage über 600k räder. Irgendwas zwischen 2600 un 2800 am Tag und das sind nicht alles acids und attentions.

der markt geht aber ganz klar in richtung Bosch Motor. Will hier keiner von euch Prinzessinnen wahr haben, aber der geneigte mtb news superposter hat so rein gar nichts mit dem kundenfeld von cube am hut und ist alles Andere, aber nicht der Mittelpunkt dieses Planeten. Bestensfalls eine nette Randerscheinung.Deswegen wird es von Cube auch keine Trailfullies mit 13 Metern Reach geben. Es mag hier einige geben, die das total geil finden, aber letzten endes will das der Typ, der im Laden die Karte ins EC-Terminal steckt nicht haben und selbst wenn es Cube bauen würde, würde es hier niemand kaufen. 

selbst wenn es hier eine breit angelegte boykottaktion gäbe würde das bei pending nichtmal im mü bereich in den büchern auftauchen und so lange es wegen dieser affenartigen Distributionspolitik seitens Cube keinen massiven Protest bei den Händlern gibt geht das alles auch genauso weiter wie bisher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (29. Juli 2017)

Hab die Mopeds nicht vergessen. Hab sie nur bewusst ausgeklammert.

Das mit der Menge an Fullies glaube ich ja, nur verwundert mich die Vertriebspolitik. Die Händler müssen vor Jahreswechsel bestellen, danach ist nix mehr zu machen. Dafür werden dann zu Saisonende die Kisten plötzlich massenhaft bei Bike Discount mit Rabatten verramscht. Als Einzelhändler würde ich mir da verarscht vorkommen, von einer Fachhandelsmarke...

Dein letzter Absatz ist ja genau das, was ich auch meinte.


----------



## Wolfplayer (29. Juli 2017)

#42 *Cube Hanzz 190 TM 27.5* - es hat etwas mehr als *3 Tage *gedauert bis zur Wiedergeburt, aber das Warten hat sich gelohnt. 

denke das sollte 3 Jahre heissen 
aber was ich nicht verstehe, dies Luecke zwischen 140mm zu 190mm Federweg


----------



## mathijsen (29. Juli 2017)

Das Stereo 160 gibt es nach wie vor. Der Rahmen wurde nur nicht erneuert, daher hier keine Erwähnung.


----------



## Violator77 (29. Juli 2017)

Was ist eigentlich mit den Stereo 120 HPAs? Darüber stand nichts im Artikel...


----------



## mathijsen (29. Juli 2017)

Dito


----------



## Gregor (29. Juli 2017)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> #42 *Cube Hanzz 190 TM 27.5* - es hat etwas mehr als *3 Tage *gedauert bis zur Wiedergeburt, aber das Warten hat sich gelohnt.
> 
> denke das sollte 3 Jahre heissen
> aber was ich nicht verstehe, dies Luecke zwischen 140mm zu 190mm Federweg



Das Stereo 160 gibt es weiterhin – da es sich hierbei allerdings lediglich um die Highlights handelt (siehe Titel), die Produktpalette von Cube ziemlich umfassend ist und wir irgendwo einen Schnitt machen mussten, wurde es nicht erwähnt.
Es wird jedoch nur noch 3 Modelle geben: 1 Vollcarbon (Fox Fahrwerk, SRAM GX Eagle, etc.), 2 Aluminium (2-fach Shimano XT und Einsteigerversion mit 1-fach Shimano Deore). Preise: 2.229 € – 3.499 €

Und es sollten 3 *Tage* sein –> Baby Jesus 



Violator77 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den Stereo 120 HPAs? Darüber stand nichts im Artikel...



Auch das gibt es weiterhin in 27,5" und 29" mit je 2 Carbon- und Aluminium-Modellen, alle 2-fach und Preise von 1.499 € – 3.499 €.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve Style (29. Juli 2017)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Deine Beobachtung stimmt schon, bzgl. der Gründe sollte man das aber nüchtern und sachlich betrachten.
> Man kann Cube gar nicht mit Marken wie Santa Cruz, Commencal o.ä. vergleichen, da die Hauptzielgruppe eine völlig andere ist. Cube dürfte 99% des Umsatzes mit Hardtails bis 1200€ machen, die mehrheitlich von Leuten gekauft werden, die selbst das eigentlich gar nicht brauchen. (Weshalb 90% der Cube MTB wahrscheinlich noch nie Gelände gesehen haben.) Die High End Bikes sind bei denen eher Randgeschäft, die hauptsächlich als Botschafter- und "Markt-Erkundungs-Elemente" dienen dürften.



Da wundert es mich schon ein Wenig, dass von den knapp drei Dutzend Bikes bei besagtem großen Cube-Händler weit mehr als die Hälfte der Bikes bei deutlich mehr als dem Doppelten des genannten Preises losgehen und bestenfalls ein Drittel Hardtails sind.



mathijsen schrieb:


> Die wenigen hochwertigen Fullies, die man wirklich mal in der Realität sieht, sind hauptsächlich Touren-Bikes, gefahren von Mittvierziger Familienvätern, die halt das klassische Touren-Biken der 2000er weiter betreiben. Und auch die 160er Stereos dürften mehrheitlich eher tourenmäßig gefahren werden. Cube hat also auch im diesem Preissegment den gediegenen Mainstream schlechthin als Zielgruppe. Und dafür sind die Bikes, die sie machen, auch vollkommen passend. Wieso sollte Cube sich da mit extremen Geometrien in die Nesseln setzen, auf die Gefahr hin, diese Zielgruppe zu vergraulen, bloß für den Versuch, eine andere, wesentlich kleinere zu erreichen. Nur für ihre EWS-Fahrer machen die das sicher nicht.



Und warum betreibt man dann folgenden Aufwand (aus der Homepage kopiert),

*CUBE Action Team*
_Seit der Gründung im Jahr 2011 entwickelt sich das Team ebenso wie der Enduro Sport stetig weiter. Durch neue Kooperationen wurde der Support der Fahrer auf ein neues Level angehoben, der in der Enduro-Szene einmalig ist. Die vier hochkarätigen Teamfahrer Nico Lau, Greg Callaghan, Gusti Wildhaber und Daniel Schemmel sind eine einzigartige Kombination aus unterschiedlichen Fahrertypen und Charakteren, die zusammen das perfekte Team bilden._

wenn der (renn-)ambitionierte Biker überhaupt nicht die Zielgruppe ist? Otto Normalverbraucher, der sich, wie du konstatierst, ein nicht benötigtes Rad kauft, hat mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit vom Cube Action Team noch nie etwas gehört und dürfte sich daher bei der Wahl der Marke davon nur sehr bedingt beeinflussen lassen. Da spielen Faktoren wie Händler um die Ecke, sofortige Verfügbarkeit, ein gut gelenktes Verkaufsgespräch, Präsenz in den Bike-Bravos etc. eher eine entscheidende Rolle.

Ich bin bei dir, dass wir IBC-Foren-Randgruppe sicher nicht die primäre Zielgruppe von Cube sind. Aber seit 2011 im Renngeschehen mitmischen und bis 2017 nicht mitbekommen, wohin die Reise die letzten Jahre gegangen ist, ist m. M. keine Meisterleistung. Entweder ist man (endlich) aufgewacht oder hat das Produktmanagement (reichlich spät) ausgewechselt. Aber immerhin passiert nun etwas...


----------



## 525Rainer (29. Juli 2017)

In jeder Garage meiner Kunden stehen eh schon cube aber bald stehen zwei e cubes daneben. Das sind echt so volksräder. Dat e wird massiv erfolgreich sein. Ist ein top teil für den Bereich. Man kann cube immer empfehlen, man macht nix verkehrt aber mich triggert nix von denen. Nicht mal die kinderbikes. Alles leicht über durchschnittlich gut.


----------



## Aalex (29. Juli 2017)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Hab die Mopeds nicht vergessen. Hab sie nur bewusst ausgeklammert.
> 
> Das mit der Menge an Fullies glaube ich ja, nur verwundert mich die Vertriebspolitik. Die Händler müssen vor Jahreswechsel bestellen, danach ist nix mehr zu machen. Dafür werden dann zu Saisonende die Kisten plötzlich massenhaft bei Bike Discount mit Rabatten verramscht. *Als Einzelhändler würde ich mir da verarscht vorkommen, von einer Fachhandelsmarke...*
> 
> Dein letzter Absatz ist ja genau das, was ich auch meinte.



tauschen will ich mit meinen chefs nicht. die brauchen immer mehr platz und vor allem immer mehr kapital um entsprechend zu reagieren. vor allem das glaskugellesen ist echt richtig behindert. Wir hätten dieses jahr erheblich mehr rennräder brauchen können. letztes jahr gingen die gar nicht. Da steckt man halt null drin. Vor Allem kommen viele Kunden aktiv nach Testsiegen in Zeitschriften zu uns. Woher soll ich als Händler im August wissen ob das Rad im darauffolgenden Frühjahr alles in den Boden fährt?


cube wälzt das risiko komplett auf den einzelhandel ab. betriebswirtschaftlich durchaus nachvollziehbar. der wegfallende risikofaktor resultierte in den letzten jahren in leicht fallende preise. wobei es mir als händler schnurzpupsegal wäre wenn ich in der nachsaison mit leicht höheren preisen rechnen müsste. die könnten ruhig 5% draufhauen mit dem argument der fehlenden vororder. als händler verkauf ich lieber ein rad mit schlechteren konditionen als gar keins.
Das kann man auch dem wahnsinnig freundlichen außenmenschen erklären, will er nicht hören (gut wir haben hier in der gegend aber auch eine richtige koryphäe seiner zunft)

für den händler ist das eine katastrophe. wenn man nicht gerade mhw, bike discount usw heißt, die riesige lagerkapazitäten und affenartig lange zahlungsziele haben wird es immer schwieriger alles zu bevorraten und zu handlen. im august bestellen und zwar alles und dann bitte auch spätestens im november bezahlen zu einer total rosigen zeit mit richtig cash flow auf der bank... nur um sich dann im märz reihenweise anhören lassen zu müssen "Wie sie haben das action team stereo hpc in 16 zoll und knallbonbon rosa nich mehr da? das is doch DAS fahrrad"

klingt viel nach geheule, ich weiß, aber die realität is leider so. ich mach seit 2 monaten nix anderes mehr als kunden dazu zu bewegen auf 2018 zu warten, weil komplett ebbe is bei uns


----------



## Wolfplayer (29. Juli 2017)

Gregor schrieb:


> Das Stereo 160 gibt es weiterhin – da es sich hierbei allerdings lediglich um die Highlights handelt (siehe Titel), die Produktpalette von Cube ziemlich umfassend ist und wir irgendwo einen Schnitt machen mussten, wurde es nicht erwähnt.
> Es wird jedoch nur noch 3 Modelle geben: 1 Vollcarbon (Fox Fahrwerk, SRAM GX Eagle, etc.), 2 Aluminium (2-fach Shimano XT und Einsteigerversion mit 1-fach Shimano Deore). Preise: 2.229 € – 3.499 €
> 
> Und es sollten 3 *Tage* sein –> Baby Jesus
> ...



verstehe dann irgendwie dieses 3 Tage Wiedergeburt nicht,  
dacht die 3 bezog sich auf dies.... "Nach zwei Sabbatjahren ist das Cube Hanzz zurück"


----------



## Deleted 235477 (29. Juli 2017)

Aalex schrieb:


> tauschen will ich mit meinen chefs nicht. die brauchen immer mehr platz und vor allem immer mehr kapital um entsprechend zu reagieren. vor allem das glaskugellesen ist echt richtig behindert. Wir hätten dieses jahr erheblich mehr rennräder brauchen können. letztes jahr gingen die gar nicht. Da steckt man halt null drin. Vor Allem kommen viele Kunden aktiv nach Testsiegen in Zeitschriften zu uns. Woher soll ich als Händler im August wissen ob das Rad im darauffolgenden Frühjahr alles in den Boden fährt?
> 
> 
> cube wälzt das risiko komplett auf den einzelhandel ab. betriebswirtschaftlich durchaus nachvollziehbar. der wegfallende risikofaktor resultierte in den letzten jahren in leicht fallende preise. wobei es mir als händler schnurzpupsegal wäre wenn ich in der nachsaison mit leicht höheren preisen rechnen müsste. die könnten ruhig 5% draufhauen mit dem argument der fehlenden vororder. als händler verkauf ich lieber ein rad mit schlechteren konditionen als gar keins.
> ...



Dafür hat Cube einen Gebietsschutz , und die online Preise dürfen erst ab Juli fallen.

Aber dass mit der vororder ist immer wieder ein Glücksspiel.


----------



## Boink (29. Juli 2017)

Hmm cube.. Die einzige  Firma die so blöd war ihren CEO in einer Tageszeitung aus meiner Oberpfälzer Heimat sagen zu lassen,  dass es Zeit wird mit neuen Sachen Geld zu machen und man gemeinsam (lapierre usw.) 26 Zoll aussterben lässt.

Ja von denen kauf ich mir nen 27.5 freerider und ein bike für Kids in 650B.

26 und 29 war perfekt.
Hab immer gedacht dumm ist wer dummes tut... Aber dumm is wer dummes kauft..

Nu isses zu spät. Viele ham sich bikes gekauft die sie nicht brauchen und ihre Vorbilder wie semenuk bekommen durch den Ertrag der blöden ihre 26er Sonderkonstruktionen hingestellt weil sie keinen bock haben wegen so nem bullshit ihren fahrstil anzupassen.


----------



## Rick7 (29. Juli 2017)

Endlich haben die sich mal nen vernünftigen produktdesigner geholt. Das 140 er Stereo sieht echt gelungen aus. Auch die abfahrtsorientierte Ausstattungsvariante find ich ziemlich gut.  Bin gespannt was da noch so kommt.


----------



## OreoCookie (30. Juli 2017)

Boink schrieb:


> Hmm cube.. Die einzige  Firma die so blöd war ihren CEO in einer Tageszeitung aus meiner Oberpfälzer Heimat sagen zu lassen,  dass es Zeit wird mit neuen Sachen Geld zu machen und man gemeinsam (lapierre usw.) 26 Zoll aussterben lässt.
> 
> Ja von denen kauf ich mir nen 27.5 freerider und ein bike für Kids in 650B.
> 
> ...


Wut?? 26" als Radgrößew für normale MTBs durch 650b abzulösen war nicht die Entscheidung einer einzelnen Firma, sondern die der MTB-Industrie. Viel Glück bei der Suche nach Rädern mit 26" Laufradgröße. Das Reifensortiment in 26 Zoll schrumpft jedes Jahr … (Ich bin auch noch mit 26 Zoll Reifen unterwegs.)


----------



## OreoCookie (30. Juli 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Also ich sehe, abseits von Eisdiele&Co, sehr viel Cube Fahrer (bei dem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und Händlernetz auch kein Wunder).


In meinem Freundeskreis (die nur Touren fahren) sind Cubes auch echt beliebt und pauschale “die hinken der Zeit immer hinterher” kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Cube verbaut immer Top Komponenten (lediglich könnten sie manches Mal mehr vom Budget in bessere Laufräder investieren) und deren Bikes kriegen durchweg recht positive Bewertungen. Es wäre naiv Cubes Allrounder-Räder mit Nischenfirmen vergleichen zu wollen, die ein Rad auf speziell einen Anwendungsfall zuschneiden können. Da ist es unter Umständen besser sich auf einen Golf GTI zu konzentrieren, mit dem man auch die Kinder von der Schule abholen kann, statt auf einen Porsche Carrera, der sehr schwer und nur von wenigen Experten gut zu fahren ist. Der Golf ist mit Sicherheit “langweiliger”, aber er spricht auch einen sehr viel breiteren Markt an. 

Cube baut übrigens auch außerhalb von Europa ein Vertriebsnetz auf, es ist in Japan eine der wenigen Firmen, die auch “große” Rahmen (ab 56 cm) verkaufen. Beispielsweise Ridley verkaufen in Japan nur Rahmen, keine Kompletträder, in den Größen XS und S. Viele andere kleinere Firmen sind nur schwer oder gar nicht zu bekommen. Von Cube werden derzeit leider nur Renn- und Crossräder angeboten, aber hier ist Mountain Biking sehr viel weniger beliebt als in Deutschland. Allein deshalb kann es gut sein, dass mein nächstes Rad ein Cube wird, die Alternativen wären ansonsten andere große Firmen wie Giant, Trek und Cannondale.


----------



## ufp (30. Juli 2017)

OreoCookie schrieb:


> Allein deshalb kann es gut sein, dass mein nächstes Rad ein Cube wird, die Alternativen wären ansonsten


Ghost und Stevens .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. Juli 2017)

Sorry, das Stereo und Ähnliche ist mit seinen eckigen Formen und dem Klotz am Sattelrohr, m. E. nach, einem alten, deutschen Kampfpanzer nicht unähnlich. Und das auch noch im Wehrmachtsgrau. Jeder wie er mag, für mich sicher nicht. Ich mag es lieber ein wenig eleganter und gefälliger.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. Juli 2017)

Cube ist jedenfalls ein riesiges Unternehmen und damit gibt ihnen der Erfolg in gewisser Weise schon recht. 

Ich finde übrigens die Damen-Modelle von Cube super. Habe lange gesucht und Cube hat hier die besten Angebote. 


Wie groß wohl der Marktanteil bei Cube bei eBikes ist? Größer als 50%? Irre.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (30. Juli 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Cube ist jedenfalls ein riesiges Unternehmen und damit gibt ihnen der Erfolg in gewisser Weise schon recht.
> 
> Ich finde übrigens die Damen-Modelle von Cube super. Habe lange gesucht und Cube hat hier die besten Angebote.
> 
> ...



Zumindest was den Umsatz angeht könnte dass schon hinkommen. 

Der geringste Umsatz wir mit RR und Fullys gemacht. 

Zumindest ist meine Erfahrung so im Fränkischen Gebiet.


----------



## MrBrightside (30. Juli 2017)

Ich denk die guten Preise können sie nur durch das unflexible Vorordern realisieren.
Ist halt eine Taktik um heute bestehen zu können. Versteh ich durchaus.


Zum Design: ist zwar nicht so ganz meins, aber das Kantige was der Name "Cube" beinhaltet haben sie gut umgesetzt. Durchaus ansehnlich.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. Juli 2017)

Keine Ahnung, wie die mit ihren Händlern umgehen, aber bei uns werden alleine in nächster Umgebung jetzt zwei Cube Flagship Stores eröffnet.


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Juli 2017)

Das damenrad in Teamfarben find ich auch super. Dazu noch passende Schuhe, Taschen und Kleider. Perfekter look.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. Juli 2017)

Vor allem zu dem Preis. 
Wir wären jetzt kurz davor gestanden, das 2017er STING WLS 120 Pro zu nehmen, aber da ist dieses neue ja der bei weitem bessere Deal.


----------



## xYJJ_Ox (30. Juli 2017)

Kann man schon genaueres sagen, ab wann es weitere Informationen zu den insgesamt 3 Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM 27.5 Modellen geben wird? 
Also Preise, Ausstattung, Geo...


----------



## Foxxi92 (30. Juli 2017)

Sehr geehrtes Cube Team es wäre sehr nett wenn mein bereits im Oktober 2016 bestelltes 2 15 endlich ausgeliefert werden würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (30. Juli 2017)

Oktober 2016??? Da wär ich schon längst wo anders... ist ja fast schon 'n Jahr.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (30. Juli 2017)

xYJJ_Ox schrieb:


> Kann man schon genaueres sagen, ab wann es weitere Informationen zu den insgesamt 3 Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM 27.5 Modellen geben wird?
> Also Preise, Ausstattung, Geo...



Geh zum Händler die haben schon alles Infos.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (30. Juli 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ich denk die guten Preise können sie nur durch das unflexible Vorordern realisieren.
> Ist halt eine Taktik um heute bestehen zu können. Versteh ich durchaus.
> 
> 
> Zum Design: ist zwar nicht so ganz meins, aber das Kantige was der Name "Cube" beinhaltet haben sie gut umgesetzt. Durchaus ansehnlich.



Ist dass bei andren Marke anders?
Ich kenn sonst nur Winona und da ist es ähnlich.


----------



## MrBrightside (30. Juli 2017)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ist dass bei andren Marke anders?
> Ich kenn sonst nur Winona und da ist es ähnlich.


Weiß nicht wie das bei anderen läuft.


----------



## LordLinchpin (30. Juli 2017)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> verstehe dann irgendwie dieses 3 Tage Wiedergeburt nicht,
> dacht die 3 bezog sich auf dies.... "Nach zwei Sabbatjahren ist das Cube Hanzz zurück"



Scheinbar ist das Christentum nicht dein Bereich: Jesus wurde beerdigt und ist am dritten Tage auferstanden. Darauf bezieht sich der Punkt.


----------



## toyoraner (30. Juli 2017)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Deine Beobachtung stimmt schon, bzgl. der Gründe sollte man das aber nüchtern und sachlich betrachten.
> Man kann Cube gar nicht mit Marken wie Santa Cruz, Commencal o.ä. vergleichen, da die Hauptzielgruppe eine völlig andere ist. Cube dürfte 99% des Umsatzes mit Hardtails bis 1200€ machen, die mehrheitlich von Leuten gekauft werden, die selbst das eigentlich gar nicht brauchen. (Weshalb 90% der Cube MTB wahrscheinlich noch nie Gelände gesehen haben.) Die High End Bikes sind bei denen eher Randgeschäft, die hauptsächlich als Botschafter- und "Markt-Erkundungs-Elemente" dienen dürften.
> 
> Die wenigen hochwertigen Fullies, die man wirklich mal in der Realität sieht, sind hauptsächlich Touren-Bikes, gefahren von Mittvierziger Familienvätern, die halt das klassische Touren-Biken der 2000er weiter betreiben. Und auch die 160er Stereos dürften mehrheitlich eher tourenmäßig gefahren werden. Cube hat also auch im diesem Preissegment den gediegenen Mainstream schlechthin als Zielgruppe. Und dafür sind die Bikes, die sie machen, auch vollkommen passend. Wieso sollte Cube sich da mit extremen Geometrien in die Nesseln setzen, auf die Gefahr hin, diese Zielgruppe zu vergraulen, bloß für den Versuch, eine andere, wesentlich kleinere zu erreichen.)



Immer dieses pauschalen Aussagen. Du und viele andere sehen sich und ihr equipment immer als state of the art das ist aber


mathijsen schrieb:


> Deine Beobachtung stimmt schon, bzgl. der Gründe sollte man das aber nüchtern und sachlich betrachten.
> Man kann Cube gar nicht mit Marken wie Santa Cruz, Commencal o.ä. vergleichen, da die Hauptzielgruppe eine völlig andere ist. Cube dürfte 99% des Umsatzes mit Hardtails bis 1200€ machen, die mehrheitlich von Leuten gekauft werden, die selbst das eigentlich gar nicht brauchen. (Weshalb 90% der Cube MTB wahrscheinlich noch nie Gelände gesehen haben.) Die High End Bikes sind bei denen eher Randgeschäft, die hauptsächlich als Botschafter- und "Markt-Erkundungs-Elemente" dienen dürften.
> 
> Die wenigen hochwertigen Fullies, die man wirklich mal in der Realität sieht, sind hauptsächlich Touren-Bikes, gefahren von Mittvierziger Familienvätern, die halt das klassische Touren-Biken der 2000er weiter betreiben. Und auch die 160er Stereos dürften mehrheitlich eher tourenmäßig gefahren werden. Cube hat also auch im diesem Preissegment den gediegenen Mainstream schlechthin als Zielgruppe. Und dafür sind die Bikes, die sie machen, auch vollkommen passend. Wieso sollte Cube sich da mit extremen Geometrien in die Nesseln setzen, auf die Gefahr hin, diese Zielgruppe zu vergraulen, bloß für den Versuch, eine andere, wesentlich kleinere zu erreichen. Nur für ihre EWS-Fahrer machen die das sicher nicht.
> ...



Die neuen Bikes sehen wieder etwas peppiger aus als die letzten Jahre - schick. Gefällt mir.

Aber mal am Rande.Meiner Meinung nach sehen sich hier im Forum Einige und ihr Material immer wieder als state of the art an. Die Marken die du schilderst kann man auch gar nicht mit Cube vergleichen.Der Golfvergleich mit nem Porsche wie schon angesprochen stellts wirklich ganz gut dar.
Und so ists auch im aktiven MTB leben.Den meisten Radlern reicht ein Standart-Modell wo vor allem preis/leistung stimmen und das fast genauso überall runtergebügelt werden kann ohne auseinanderzufallen.Und das ist auch meist das vernünftigere Produkt und dieses sehe ich überall im Wald, in den Bergen oder wo auch immer - wie nen ollen Golf.
Das kann cube ganz gut und macht es auch meiner Meinung.

Lasst doch die Versuche anhand eurer im waren Leben minimalistischen Erfahrungen Leute in Schubladen zu stecken.

Schreibt ein Familienvater der durchaus jenseits von ausgedehnten Touren auch Trails runterballert mit nem poppeligen Stereo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (30. Juli 2017)

Ist niemandem aufgefallen, dass das Stereo 140 gar keinen Horstlink mehr hat? Würde mich interessieren wie man zu der Entscheidung kommt.

Oder habe ich mich verguckt und der ist in der Kettenstrebe versteckt?


----------



## banduc (30. Juli 2017)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Immer dieses pauschalen Aussagen. Du und viele andere sehen sich und ihr equipment immer als state of the art das ist aber
> 
> 
> Die neuen Bikes sehen wieder etwas peppiger aus als die letzten Jahre - schick. Gefällt mir.
> ...


Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen, Du bist nicht alleine in der Welt der "Normalos"!


----------



## banduc (30. Juli 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ist niemandem aufgefallen, dass das Stereo 140 gar keinen Horstlink mehr hat? Würde mich interessieren wie man zu der Entscheidung kommt.


----------



## banduc (30. Juli 2017)

Einen Horstlink haben die schon, allerdings einen "verdeckten" von innen verschraubten.


----------



## mathijsen (30. Juli 2017)

@toyoraner Du hast meinen Beitrag offenbar vollkommen missverstanden. Genau das, was du gesagt hast, meinte ich doch auch.

VG, ein Stereo 140 Pilot.


----------



## Fenderbender (31. Juli 2017)

Kaum denkt man sich Cube hat mal was richtig gemacht schreiben die "Ride save" in alle Rucksäcke.


----------



## MrBrightside (31. Juli 2017)

Fenderbender schrieb:


> Kaum denkt man sich Cube hat mal was richtig gemacht schreiben die "Ride save" in alle Rucksäcke.


Das steht da? 
 Cube!


----------



## Airik_mtb (31. Juli 2017)

Fenderbender schrieb:


> Kaum denkt man sich Cube hat mal was richtig gemacht schreiben die "Ride save" in alle Rucksäcke.



und das ist dir jetzt zu uncool oder wo liegt das problem?


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Juli 2017)

Don't be a maybe war schon belegt


----------



## Rick_Biessman (31. Juli 2017)

Fenderbender schrieb:


> Kaum denkt man sich Cube hat mal was richtig gemacht schreiben die "Ride save" in alle Rucksäcke.





Hanzz88 schrieb:


> und das ist dir jetzt zu uncool oder wo liegt das problem?



Also, "ride save" fände ich auch uncool, weil das falsch wäre.  Ich nehme mal an, dass "ride safe" drin steht, und DAS finde ich COOL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (31. Juli 2017)

So oder so lächerlich und Marketing Gebrabble.

Sicherheit geht vor. Fahr(t) vorsichtig. Helm/Protektoren schützen. 

Aber reite sicher .
Da klingt Ride Safe oder Ride or die schon viel cooler


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2017)

Der Google Übersetzer sagt aber "Reiten sparen" 

G.


----------



## SKa-W (31. Juli 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Da klingt Ride Safe oder *Ride or die* schon viel cooler



Warum dann nicht gleich einfach dick und fett *YOLO* ?


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Juli 2017)

No risk no fun  is vielleicht zu 90ties.  Ich fände "sei nicht zu sehr Enduro" passend für die zeit.


----------



## Fenderbender (31. Juli 2017)

Ride save bedeutet grob übersetzt "Fahre sparen".
Mir geht's nicht um cool oder uncool, das ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Fenderbender (31. Juli 2017)

Hanzz88 schrieb:


> und das ist dir jetzt zu uncool oder wo liegt das problem?



Es ist einfach schlecht übersetztes Englisch. So wie hierzulande Leute immer noch nicht mit seit/seid zurechtkommen.


----------



## MrBrightside (31. Juli 2017)

Die Idee mit dem Notfallplan ist gut. Das Englisch nicht.

Zumindest "RIDE SAFE" wäre ja ok.
Verstehen tut's trotzdem fast jeder.


----------



## SKa-W (31. Juli 2017)

Fenderbender schrieb:


> Es ist einfach schlecht übersetztes Englisch. So wie hierzulande Leute immer noch nicht mit seit/seid zurechtkommen.



Deswegen gibts ja auch neuerdings *seidt*, das passt immer


----------



## Fenderbender (31. Juli 2017)

SKa-W schrieb:


> Deswegen gibts ja auch neuerdings *seidt*, das passt immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (31. Juli 2017)

525Rainer schrieb:


> No risk no fun  is vielleicht zu 90ties.


Mit "Think Pink" kombiniert würde das wieder gehen.


----------



## Deleted253406 (31. Juli 2017)

Zum neuen 140er Stereo:

"...Die Geometrie wurde im Zuge dessen ebenfalls modernisiert und soll nun mit einem Reach von bis zu 478 mm und einem 66,5° Lenkwinkel länger und flacher ausfallen – *zudem wächst der Reach über alle Größen konstant um 20 mm*..."

Na super :-/
Dann passt von der Länge ein "M" statt "L", aber bei dem ist dann das Sitzrohr zu kurz.
Ein weiterer imho komplett sinnfreier Trend.

Optisch sind die neuen Rahmen megageil.
Finde das kantige Design (wie auch bei den aktuellen Ghosts) echt schick.


----------



## ketis (31. Juli 2017)

Reach : 16": 418 18": 438 20": 458 22": 478
Stack:		  592		  601.		610.		628
Web:		  1141.		  1165.	   1189.	   1217
BB height -15,5
Cs: 425
Sw: 66,5
Siw: 75,2


----------



## seven21 (31. Juli 2017)

Wow, muss meine Entscheidung für das Slide nochmals überdenken. Das neue Stereo gefällt. Wenn es sich so fährt wie es aussieht...


----------



## toyoraner (31. Juli 2017)

mathijsen schrieb:


> @toyoraner Du hast meinen Beitrag offenbar vollkommen missverstanden. Genau das, was du gesagt hast, meinte ich doch auch.
> 
> VG, ein Stereo 140 Pilot.



Dann fühl dich bitte ausgeklammert von meiner Kritik, die man so trotzdem stehen lassen kann allgemein. Sorry!


----------



## Aalex (31. Juli 2017)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Dafür hat Cube einen Gebietsschutz , und die online Preise dürfen erst ab Juli fallen.
> 
> Aber dass mit der vororder ist immer wieder ein Glücksspiel.



die preise dürfen eig erst ab oktober gesenkt werden. viele große onlineshops machen aber extra sales usw. 

und der kram, der teilweise erst im Juni geliefert wird (Viele High End Bikes) werden im juli dann geil entwertet, weil is ja alter scheiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick_Biessman (31. Juli 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem Notfallplan ist gut. Das Englisch nicht.
> 
> Zumindest "RIDE SAFE" wäre ja ok.
> Verstehen tut's trotzdem fast jeder.



Oh Mann, ich hab gerade gesehen, dass da ja wirklich "ride save" draufsteht  Ich hoffe, die haben nicht schon 100.000 produzieren lassen und können das nochmal korrigieren  Halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## toyoraner (31. Juli 2017)

Mal vom Design abgesehen, Markenunanhängig, bei den ganzen Neuvorstellungen entsteht bei mir 0 Reiz mein aktuelles Rad(6.Saison) einzumotten. Mir fehlen irgendwie paar Inovationen, neue Sinnvolle Details, spürbare Verbesserungen welche auch ich also Novize spüre etc. PP.
Wenn ich schon das Gewicht dieses neuen "Carbon"-Stereos sehe...gibts doch nicht, meine olle Aluhure wiegt identisch viel?!WTF.
Es ist im Radsektor mittlerweile wie in anderen Branchen z.bsp. KFZ, Smartphone oder TV. Alles soweit gleich von der Leistung und es wird nur bissl am Design, welches auch fast überall identisch ist, gefrickelt und das wars. Irgendwie schade, vielleicht erwarte ich da auch zuviel...was meint ihr?!


----------



## Sackmann (31. Juli 2017)

Interessant, dass man bei Cube beim 140er wieder auf Alu Hinterbau setzt, und das eigentliche "Enduro" bei Carbon Kettenstreben bleibt.
Ich kann es nur begrüßen, dass die bergaborinetierten Rahmen wieder etwas schwerer werden, denn vieles, was sich heutzutage Enduro "schimpft(e)", würde bei mir/uns keine Woche halten. Ich beziehe das jetzt nicht auf eine bestimmte Marke.
Aluminium ist für den harten Einsatz in der Praxis einfach das "sicherere" Material. Viele Carbonrahmen sind zu leicht. Mit Carbon könnte man so viel machen, wenn man es nicht immer für fanatische Gewichtsreduktion bei bergab "potenten" Rädern hernehmen würde.
Ja, man möge mich steinigen für diese Aussage, ich stehe dazu.


----------



## isartrailsurfer (31. Juli 2017)

Schade, ich hatte auf ein HPC 160 mit langer Geo gewartet. Aussehen tut das 140er ja ok, aber bei den Komponenten wirken die 140mm am Heck unterdimensioniert. Ebenso fehlt ein 29er Enduro usw.... Das Hanzz finde ich potthässlich, die Linien wirken zudem bissl altbacken.
Sorry für das gemoser, aber das Lineup haut mich nicht vom Hocker


----------



## isartrailsurfer (31. Juli 2017)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Aluminium ist für den harten Einsatz in der Praxis einfach das "sicherere" Material.



Diese pauschalisierte Aussage halte ich für Käse, auch wenn ich sie jetzt aus dem Kontext gerissen habe. Siehe dazu auch: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/02/21/interview-mit-ibc-user-mi-ro-der-carbon-experte/
Sicherlich könnte ein 2000 EUR Alurahmen haltbarer und nur geringfühgig schwerer sein, als ein 2000 EUR Carbonrahmen. Aber einen gut gemachten und leider sündhaft teurer Carbonrahmen (SC Nomad, Specialized Enduro, Yeti SBC,...) ziehe ich wegen Steifigkeit und Langlebigkeit jederzeit einem Alurahmen vor.
Ich weiß aber schon was Du meinst, Sackmann. Carbonrahmen mit einem vernünftigen Preis-/Gewichts-/Haltbarkeitsverhältnis sind selten am Markt.
 Ich hatte mit dem Pivot Firebird einen Carbonrahmen, der mit dem Fox X2 3480g(!!!!) gewogen hat. Das ist wahrlich kein Leichtbau, das Ding war aber einfach nur megastabil und steif und hatte eine Park-Freigabe. Ich habe den Rahmen dann aber tatsächlich wegen des hohen Gewichts verkauft, weil da hätte ich mir ja auch einen Alubomber kaufen können. Bzw für den Preis 2 Alurahmen :-D


----------



## Plumpssack (31. Juli 2017)

Fand ich am Devinci Troy auch so toll. Carbonrahmen, fast 3kg, aber so viel spurstabiler und unverwüstbarer als andere Rahmen in der Klasse. Da waren sogar die Lager mal nicht nach einer Saison durch.
Bei dem haben mir die 140mm mit einer 160er 36 vorne und quasi identischer Geo zum Cube übrigens sehr gut gefallen. Für Isartrails wäre mir das sogar noch deutlich zu viel Rad gewesen @isartrailsurfer 

Mit dem Troy schreckt man eigentlich vor nichts zurück, auch wenns nur 140mm hinten hat. Auf dem Papier ist das Stereo 140 ein ähnliches Rad. Wahrscheinlich ist aber der Hinterbau wieder komplett linear.


----------



## OreoCookie (1. August 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Ghost und Stevens .


Ich habe weder Ghost noch Stevens Räder in Japan gesehen, weder bei Händlern noch auf der Straße.


----------



## OreoCookie (1. August 2017)

Übrigens, sind von Cube auch neue Cross-Räder vorgestellt worden?


----------



## SKa-W (1. August 2017)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Mal vom Design abgesehen, Markenunanhängig, bei den ganzen Neuvorstellungen entsteht bei mir 0 Reiz mein aktuelles Rad(6.Saison) einzumotten. Mir fehlen irgendwie paar Inovationen, neue Sinnvolle Details, spürbare Verbesserungen welche auch ich also Novize spüre etc. PP.
> Wenn ich schon das Gewicht dieses neuen "Carbon"-Stereos sehe...gibts doch nicht, meine olle Aluhure wiegt identisch viel?!WTF.
> Es ist im Radsektor mittlerweile wie in anderen Branchen z.bsp. KFZ, Smartphone oder TV. Alles soweit gleich von der Leistung und es wird nur bissl am Design, welches auch fast überall identisch ist, gefrickelt und das wars. Irgendwie schade, vielleicht erwarte ich da auch zuviel...was meint ihr?!




Naja, da stellt sich jetzt schon die berechtigte Frage, was erwartest du eigentlich?

Man muss irgendwo schon ein wenig realistisch sein, schlussendlich sind es doch nur Fahrräder. Die bestehen (im Normalfall) immer aus 2 Rädern, einem Sattel, einem Lenker und einem Antrieb in gängiger Form. Da kann jetzt auch nicht jedes Jahr das Grundkonzept völlig neu erfunden werden (auch wenn einem die Industrie das bei Boost, 29" etc. erzählen will Bla bla bla).

Davon abgesehen gibts mitlerweile doch wirklich eine unglaublich vielfältige Auswahl. Cube, Bergamont, etc. gehören halt zu den klassischeren Herstellern die den Mainstream Markt bedienen. Vernünftige Geometrien, stabile Bauweise, (im Fall von Cube) relativ faire Preise. Dazu kommen dann noch YT, Canyon und Konsorten die Bieten aktuellere Geometrien zu vernünftigen Preisen.
Wenn du es etwas ausgefallener willst hast du immernoch die Möglichkeit zu Pole, Geometron oder einfach nem hochpreisigen Carbon 
Rahmen ala Santa Cruz, Pivot, etc.
Wenn dir das alles noch nicht reicht dann gibts mitlerweile doch eine Vielzahl an Möglichkeiten sich seinen Maßrahmen ganz nach eigenen Vorstellungen bauen zu lassen ohne gleich den Preis einer Eigentumswohnung zu bezahlen.


Und ganz ehrlich, in den letzten 6 Jahren hat sich sicherlich so einiges getan, wovon sich die aktuellen Räder von deinem 6 Jahre alten Rad abheben. Wenn ich bedenke wie ich damals mit 1,93m auf nem L Rahmen rumgegurkt bin der heute kaum noch als S durchgeht so bin ich doch froh wo die Entwicklung hingeht. Meinetwegen dürften mein Transition Patrol in XL gut und gern noch 3-4cm länger sein.


----------



## MrBrightside (1. August 2017)

In den letzten Jahren kamen:
-Breite Reifen und Felgen
-neue Laufradgrößen
-neue Geometrien
-Absenkbare Sattelstützen
-Leichtere und bessere Federelemente
-(einigermaßen) brauchbare Getriebe
-12fach Antriebe
-elektronische Schaltungen
-E-Bikes
-Carbonrahmen und Teile für alle MTB-Klassen
-flachere Pedale
-gedämpfte Schaltwerke
-Bikepacking-Ausrüstungen
--Mischformen bekannter Radgattungen (Gravel)
-Lastenräder
-Scheibenbremsen mit Wasser
-Tubeless
-SWAT und ähnliches
-Tubelessrepair-Plugs (Maxalami)
...
Mag nicht alles ganz neu sein, vieles ist auch erst im "Mainstream" angekommen, was es schon länger gegeben hat. Alles in allem doch eine Menge, wenn auch nichts grundlegendes, revolutionäres dabei ist, gibt es schon eine große Entwicklung mMn.
Je nach Einsatzzweck wirst du die 6 Jahre Evolution schon sehr stark merken.

Was als Revolution toll wär:
-die immer geraden, gut zu fahrenden Laufräder
-bessere Reifen ohne Platten
-ein genial simpler und effizienter Antrieb
-das perfekte, effziente Fahrwerk
-alles wartungsfrei und haltbar
-Kompatibilität von allem
-Super Kontaktpunkte Mensch-Fahrrad
-ultraleichte vortriebsunterstützte Räder
-ewig haltbare Farben
-alles öko und fair
....

Das modernste "E-Bike" der Welt ist übrigens ein Pferd. Hat alles an Innovation was wir uns wünschen.

Sogar intelligente Fahrassistenzsysteme.
Umweltfreundlich, energieeffizient, geländegängig (sogar durch tiefes Wasser), muskelunterstützt (kein Pedalieren mehr!), selbstreparierend, sorgt von sich aus für Nachfolgemodelle....

Ich bleib beim Velo 
Macht auch so ne Menge Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## komamati-san (1. August 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Das modernste "E-Bike" der Welt ist übrigens ein Pferd. Hat alles an Innovation was wir uns wünschen.


Stimmt! Radfahren ist ja auch nur veganes Reiten...

Ich fahr jetzt seit 5Jahren den gleichen Karbonhobel in 26'', und bin immer noch glücklich damit. Leichter sind aktuelle Modelle ja auf keinen Fall.


----------



## nosaint77 (1. August 2017)

"Worst case" würde auch passen, dann wissen die Cube-Käufer das da die Brotzeitschachtel reingehört


----------



## OreoCookie (1. August 2017)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Mal vom Design abgesehen, Markenunanhängig, bei den ganzen Neuvorstellungen entsteht bei mir 0 Reiz mein aktuelles Rad(6.Saison) einzumotten. Mir fehlen irgendwie paar Inovationen, neue Sinnvolle Details, spürbare Verbesserungen welche auch ich also Novize spüre etc. PP.
> Wenn ich schon das Gewicht dieses neuen "Carbon"-Stereos sehe...gibts doch nicht, meine olle Aluhure wiegt identisch viel?!WTF.


@MrBrightside hat viele der Neuerungen aufgezählt (ich würde Steckachsen noch hinzufügen) und in der Summe ist das schon eine große Verbesserung im Vergleich von vor 6 Jahren. Die Veränderungen sind halt kumulativ, und jeder für sich genommen eventuell nicht genug um ein Upgrade zu rechtfertigen. Trotz größerer Laufräder sind Mountain Bikes nicht wirklich schwerer geworden. Vieles ist aber günstiger geworden: zum Beispiel ist 1x eine realistische Alternative für die Masse geworden (nicht für jeden), vor allem seit SRAM mit der GX Eagle eine _bezahlbare_ 1x12-Schaltgruppe herausgebracht hat. Ditto was z. B. Deore SLX oder 105 betrifft, funktionell sind die top. Das ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Punkt, finde ich: früher waren beispielsweise die Rennräder, die bei der Tour de France gefahren worden sind, Maßanfertigungen, während heute jeder (mit dem nötigen Kleingeld) sich denselben Rennhobel kaufen kann, mit dem Chris Froome dieses Jahr unterwegs war. (Dessen Oberschenkelschmalz wird allerdings nicht mitgeliefert.) 

Ob das ausreicht um jemandem zum Upgraden zu bringen ist eine andere Frage, mein 2012er Cube Fully (mit 26 Zoll Bereifung) fährt noch super. Allerdings sind meine Ansprüche an Geometrie und so eher gering, ich fahre bloß lange Touren und bin kein filigraner Techniker. Dennoch würde ich keinen Service für den Dämpfer und die Gabel mehr machen lassen und stattdessen die 400 € in ein neues Rad investieren. Das liegt auch daran, dass sich so viel getan hat (Steckachsen, größere Laufräder, neue Standards, etc.) und ich einige Teile nicht mehr so leicht durch Neuteile upgraden kann. 


toyoraner schrieb:


> Es ist im Radsektor mittlerweile wie in anderen Branchen z.bsp. KFZ, Smartphone oder TV. Alles soweit gleich von der Leistung und es wird nur bissl am Design, welches auch fast überall identisch ist, gefrickelt und das wars. Irgendwie schade, vielleicht erwarte ich da auch zuviel...was meint ihr?!


Zumindest bei Smartphones tut sich noch eine Menge, mein jetziges Smartphone hat eine CPU und eine GPU, die so schnell wie ein Einsteiger-PC ist. Das Leistungswachstum über die letzten Jahre war enorm. Dasselbe trifft auch auf Smartphonekameras zu. 

Der Fahrradmarkt verändert sich natürlich langsamer, aber hier kommt die Innovation in anderen Punkten voran: e-Bikes sind ein deutlicher Fortschritt für die Mobilität, weil sie das Radfahren einer breiteren Masse zugänglich machen. Es gibt sehr viele durchaus interessante Nischenprodukte, wie Gravel-Bikes, die zwischen Mountain Bike und Rennrad anzusiedeln sind. Und diese Nischenprodukte sind auch bezahlbar, weil auch kleinere Hersteller z. B. Carbon- oder Alurahmen in Taiwan oder China in Auftrag fertigen lassen können.


----------



## XBR (1. August 2017)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Dito, das Hanzz ging überall ziemlich gut, das war fahrerisch ein geiles Rad. Hat sich allerdings bei Cube mittlerweile an der Konstruktion etwas geändert? Die Auslegung der Schrauben und Bolzen sowie die Steifigkeit mancher Hinterbauten (altes Stereo/Fritzz) waren katastrophal schlecht...


??? Also ich hatte NIE Probleme mit meinem alten (2009er) Stereo, trotz harter Gangart (die sich heute Enduro nennt). Auch mein neues Stereo 160 TM macht alles mit, inklusive Drops etc. Woher kommt diese Erkenntnis? Aus der Bike oder Freeride? Schon komisch wie sich Menschen durch die Presse beeinflussen lassen. Da verreißt die Freeride das Stereo und lobt das Spectral in den Himmel wegen der Freigabe bis Kat4 beim Stereo!! Dabei kann man bei Canyon nachlesen, dass das Spectral auch nur bis Kat4 freigegeben ist!! Und die Ketten- und Sitzstreben sind auch nicht größer/massiver als beim Stereo (Kumpel fährt ein Spectral). Bikepark Hinterglemm und Leogang hat mein Stereo jedenfalls besser und ohne Bruch weggesteckt, im Gegensatz zum Propain Tyee meines Kumpels. Da ist die Dämpferaufnahme gebrochen! Ach ja: in der neusten Freeride hat Canyon wohl nicht soviel inseriert, da wurde dann das Spectral verrissen....


----------



## hurtig (1. August 2017)

Gregor schrieb:


> Seit nunmehr drei Jahren setzt der deutsche Fahrrad-Riese Cube auf eine Hausmesse als Präsentationsplattform für die Highlights der kommenden Saison. Wir sind nach Waldershof ins Fichtelgebirge gereist, um uns selbst ein Bild von den Neuheiten für 2018 zu machen – und haben einige spannende Bikes wie das komplett neu entwickelte Stereo 140 oder die Neuauflage des Freeriders Hanzz entdeckt!
> 
> 
> → Den vollständigen Artikel "*Cube 2018: Neuheiten und Highlights für die nächste Saison!*" im Newsbereich lesen



bitte noch ein paar bilder vom race fully ams ! sind preise bekannt ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. August 2017)

XBR schrieb:


> ??? Also ich hatte NIE Probleme mit meinem alten (2009er) Stereo, trotz harter Gangart (die sich heute Enduro nennt). Auch mein neues Stereo 160 TM macht alles mit, inklusive Drops etc. Woher kommt diese Erkenntnis? Aus der Bike oder Freeride? Schon komisch wie sich Menschen durch die Presse beeinflussen lassen. Da verreißt die Freeride das Stereo und lobt das Spectral in den Himmel wegen der Freigabe bis Kat4 beim Stereo!! Dabei kann man bei Canyon nachlesen, dass das Spectral auch nur bis Kat4 freigegeben ist!! Und die Ketten- und Sitzstreben sind auch nicht größer/massiver als beim Stereo (Kumpel fährt ein Spectral). Bikepark Hinterglemm und Leogang hat mein Stereo jedenfalls besser und ohne Bruch weggesteckt, im Gegensatz zum Propain Tyee meines Kumpels. Da ist die Dämpferaufnahme gebrochen! Ach ja: in der neusten Freeride hat Canyon wohl nicht soviel inseriert, da wurde dann das Spectral verrissen....



Pff, die Bikebravos lese ich nicht  Wenn man am Hinterbau von Fritzz und Stereo ein wenig zog, wackelten die wie ein Kuhschwanz. Gehalten hats vielleicht, aber steif war anders. Die winzigen Kugellager ware ebenfalls keine Hilfe.


----------



## Gregor (1. August 2017)

hurtig schrieb:


> bitte noch ein paar bilder vom race fully ams ! sind preise bekannt ?



Daran hat sich nichts riesiges geändert. Das Einsteigermodell ist etwas günstiger geworden und die anderen Modelle sind wohl alle etwas besser ausgestattet. Das erste Bild zeigt ein AMS, ansonsten ist der Rahmen wie gesagt identisch.
Preise: 
3.499 € UVP – Shimano XT (2-fach), RS Sid und Monarch
4.999 € UVP – Shimano XTR (2-fach), Fox 32 und Float DPS Factory
5.999 € UVP – SRAM XX1 Eagle (1-fach), Fox 32 und Float DPS Factory
Das sind natürlich nicht die einzigen Unterschiede, Newmen ist auch viel verbaut.
Ich hoffe das hilft weiter


----------



## Violator77 (1. August 2017)

@Gregor 
Du hast mir ja am Samstag schon klasse weitergeholfen, dafür noch mal herzlichen Dank! Kannst du mir vielleicht nähere Angaben zur Ausstattung des Stereo 120 HPA Fullys für 1499 € machen? 

Herzlichen Dank vorab.


----------



## OreoCookie (2. August 2017)

@Gregor 
Sind auch neue Cyclocross-Räder vorgestellt worden? Gibt es schon Infos zu Ausstattung und Preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (2. August 2017)

OreoCookie schrieb:


> @Gregor
> Sind auch neue Cyclocross-Räder vorgestellt worden? Gibt es schon Infos zu Ausstattung und Preis?



die cross race disc räder werden afaik weitergführt + es wird wohl 3 gravel räder geben.


----------



## OreoCookie (2. August 2017)

Aalex schrieb:


> die cross race disc räder werden afaik weitergführt + es wird wohl 3 gravel räder geben.


Cool. Gibt es schon Infos zu den Gravelrädern?


----------



## lefreak (2. August 2017)

@Gregor

Ab wann wird das HPC140 Trail verfügbar sein?

LG


----------



## Plumpssack (2. August 2017)

OreoCookie schrieb:


> @Gregor
> Sind auch neue Cyclocross-Räder vorgestellt worden? Gibt es schon Infos zu Ausstattung und Preis?


Vielleicht haben die Carbongabeln ja dieses Jahr keine Stahlschäfte mehr


----------



## Berrrnd (2. August 2017)

nicht wirklich?!


----------



## Gregor (2. August 2017)

lefreak schrieb:


> @Gregor
> 
> Ab wann wird das HPC140 Trail verfügbar sein?
> 
> LG


Sorry, da habe ich leider keine Infos zu, es wird aber sicherlich nicht unmittelbar sein.

@OreoCookie Über die Gravel-Räder weiß ich leider nicht viel. Es gibt wohl einen neuen Cross Race Carbon-Rahmen mit Carbon-Gabel und ein neues Aluminium-Gravelbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (2. August 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> nicht wirklich?!


https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-cross-race-disc-gabel-495732


----------



## Innsbruuucker (3. August 2017)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ist dass bei andren Marke anders?
> Ich kenn sonst nur Winona und da ist es ähnlich.



Naja, bei Cube kann man sich nicht mal drauf verlassen, dass die Vororder komplett geliefert wird. Service ist unter aller Sau. 

Andere Marken haben auch während der Saison noch was auf Lager und können die Vororders liefern ;-)


----------



## Alex63363 (3. August 2017)

Hi  
Ich möchte gerne das neue cube ams 100 slt sehen aber aus der cube Präsentation 2018 hat man nur ein Bild vom Bike sehen können aber nicht das ganze bike ...? 
Warum gibt es noch keine Bilder vom neuen Bike online zu sehen
Find ich voll doof. ...
Und beim cube ams 100 slt 2017 hat es ja Probleme mit dem Lockout-Hebel gegeben  (abgebrochen) wurde das Problem schon behoben. ...? 
Zu den NewMen Laufradsatz möchte ich noch gerne wissen ob es nur bis einer bestimmten Reifen breite geht ...? Oder kann ich auch ohne Probleme eine reifen Dimension von 2.35 raufgeben. ..? 
Passt das auch auf die Newman Felgen drauf ...? 
Der Grund warum ich das frage ist weil die Innenmaulweite mit nur 22mm angegeben wird ....? 
Ich möchte auch gerne wissen ob ich die Race Face Kurbel mit 34T auch auf eine 36T umrüsten kann ....? 
Der Grund wofür ich das machen will ist 
Ich fahre mit dem Bike nur auf der Straße und mit einer 34T Kurbel bekomme ich keine Geschwindigkeit zusammen würde am liebsten eine 38T kurbel raufbauen 
Ich weiß das jetzt viele XC denken warum kauft er sich nicht ein Rennrad ...? 
Aber ich muss euch sagen ein Rennrad gefällt mir nicht und ich hatte bis jetzt immer ein Hartteil
Aber das Cube AMS 100 SLT gefällt mir sehr und werd ich mir auch kaufen egal ob ich es umrüsten kann oder nicht 
Darum die frage an euch Biker ......


----------



## OreoCookie (3. August 2017)

Gregor schrieb:


> Sorry, da habe ich leider keine Infos zu, es wird aber sicherlich nicht unmittelbar sein.
> 
> @OreoCookie Über die Gravel-Räder weiß ich leider nicht viel. Es gibt wohl einen neuen Cross Race Carbon-Rahmen mit Carbon-Gabel und ein neues Aluminium-Gravelbike.


Besten Dank für die Info.


----------



## Beaumont (3. August 2017)

Alex63363 schrieb:


> Aber ich muss euch sagen ein Rennrad gefällt mir nicht und ich hatte bis jetzt immer ein Hartteil
> Aber das Cube AMS 100 SLT gefällt mir sehr und werd ich mir auch kaufen egal ob ich es umrüsten kann oder nicht
> Darum die frage an euch Biker ......


Und warum kaufst du dir dann nicht wieder ein Hartteil? Auf die Felgen kannst übrigens montieren was du willst, ob der Rahmen genug Platz hat ist eine andere Frage. Und warum zum Geier willst du einen 2.35er auf ein Fully montieren mit dem du nur auf der Straße fährst? Zum herzeigen? 
PS.: Wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Alex63363 (4. August 2017)

Ich möchte 2.35 montieren weil für mich ein Fully oder ein MTB richtige reifen oben haben sollte. ...
Und natürlich gefällt es mir selber so wenn ich am Bike 2.1 Reifengröße oben habe dann kann ich mir ja gleich ein Rennrad kaufen. ...


----------



## Rick7 (4. August 2017)

Auf der Straße und Forstwegen wärst du mit 2.1ern aber besser bedient


----------



## Deleted 294333 (4. August 2017)

29er-Proto


----------



## DaKing (4. August 2017)

Alex63363 schrieb:


> Ich möchte 2.35 montieren weil für mich ein Fully oder ein MTB richtige reifen oben haben sollte. ...


Für dein Einsatzgebiet gibt's doch gar keine 2.35er Reifen... Und 2.1 Zoll sind Welten anders als breite 28mm am Roadbike.


----------



## OreoCookie (5. August 2017)

Alex63363 schrieb:


> Ich möchte 2.35 montieren weil für mich ein Fully oder ein MTB richtige reifen oben haben sollte. ...
> Und natürlich gefällt es mir selber so wenn ich am Bike 2.1 Reifengröße oben habe dann kann ich mir ja gleich ein Rennrad kaufen. ...


Ich fahre 2,1 Zoll-Reifen auf meinem XC Fully, das ist perfekt, wenn Du auf normalen Waldwegen unterwegs bist und voll in Ordnung für Ausflüge in schwierigeres Terrain. 2,1 Zoll-Reifen sind mehr als doppelt so breit wie 25 mm Rennradreifen. Der Unterschied ist wie Tag und Nacht (da der Reifenquerschnitt ungefähr quadratisch mit der Reifenbreite skaliert).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cola4 (8. August 2017)

Wie sieht es mit 27.5+ Bike aus? Wird es die 2018 wieder verpessert geben? Eventuell sogar in Carbon und 36er Gabel?
Gibt es den 2018 Katalag schon Online?
Danke cola


----------



## werrabike (10. August 2017)

cola4 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit 27.5+ Bike aus? Wird es die 2018 wieder verpessert geben? Eventuell sogar in Carbon und 36er Gabel?
> Gibt es den 2018 Katalag schon Online?
> Danke cola


Als 27.5+ wird leider nur ein Modell übrig bleiben. Da kommt also nichts neues.


----------



## manino8 (11. August 2017)

Hey wie siehts denn eigentlich mit 27.5 (nicht Plus) bei den Hardtails aus? Wirds denn z.B. das Cube Reaction C:62 Eagle auch in 27.5 geben?


----------



## werrabike (11. August 2017)

manino8 schrieb:


> Hey wie siehts denn eigentlich mit 27.5 (nicht Plus) bei den Hardtails aus? Wirds denn z.B. das Cube Reaction C:62 Eagle auch in 27.5 geben?


Die Cabon-Hardtails gibt es im nächsten Jahr nur noch als 29"... 15, 17, 19, 21 & 23" RH. Bei den Reaction Alu Modellen gibt es das 15" Modell mit 27.5er Laufrädern und halt bei den Einstiegsmodellen 27.5er Laufräder in 14", 16" & 18".


----------



## 525Rainer (11. August 2017)

bemerkenswert das es bei diesem riesenprogramm immer noch ruf nach speziellen konfigurationen gibt. wieviel versionen sollen die noch bauen?


----------



## manino8 (11. August 2017)

Hi,

besten Dank für Info! Tja das sieht ja für mich 173cm mit Rahmengröße "M" (18'') nicht so gut aus wenn ich ein 27,5er will. Gibt immer weniger Hersteller die noch Hardtails oder Race Fullys mit 27,5 anbieten.

Laut Bike-Magazin soll's auch die Einsteigermodelle "LTD" nur noch in 29er geben, bis auf das 15''

Für mich macht 29 erst Sinn ab Rahmengröße "L", bzw. 19'', aber ich bin wohl in der Minderheit :-(

lg


----------



## manino8 (11. August 2017)

@525Rainer: na halt eben weniger Ausstattungsvarianten und dafür 27,5 bis Rahmengröße "M"


----------



## MrBrightside (11. August 2017)

manino8 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> besten Dank für Info! Tja das sieht ja für mich 173cm mit Rahmengröße "M" (18'') nicht so gut aus wenn ich ein 27,5er will. Gibt immer weniger Hersteller die noch Hardtails oder Race Fullys mit 27,5 anbieten.
> 
> ...


Radon hat die mittleren Größen bei Hardtails oft in beiden Laufradgrößen.

Z.B.:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-race/zr-race-275-80/


----------



## manino8 (11. August 2017)

Hi,

ja das Radon hab ich schon vorgemerkt und das wird's wohl auch werden! Mal schauen ob die noch ein 2018er Update machen, vielleicht mit einer GX Eagle.

Ich hatte mich ja wirklich auf die neuen Cube's gefreut, aber das was die nun anbieten krieg ich nun auch bei Specialized und Canyon, aber dort auch in "schön" - ohne einhundert zwanghaft verteilte Farbkleckse auf Rahmen Felgen und Sattel

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werrabike (12. August 2017)

manino8 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Für mich macht 29 erst Sinn ab Rahmengröße "L", bzw. 19'', aber ich bin wohl in der Minderheit :-(
> 
> lg


So sind halt die Sichtweisen...ich finde das ab 17" Rahmenhöhe im Hardtailbereich 29 Zoll Felgen mehr Sinn machen...IMHO brauch 18" am Hardtail mit 100mm Federweg kein Mensch


----------



## RobG301 (15. August 2017)

Sehr schön, dass man endlich auch eine etwas zeitgemäßere Geo wählt und statt Evolution eine kleine Revolution wagt!

Ein Test des Stereo 140 wäre interessant!

Zudem sind die Rucksäcke interessant! Sehen allerdings nicht mehr aus als wären es wie in der Vergangenheit umgebrandete Deuter!

Würde mich nur noch interessieren was da an der 29er Front (gerade Geo-mäßig) kommt!


----------



## DoubIe (25. August 2017)

Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM 27.5 Toppmodell NUR 3499€??? Sorry für meine Unwissenheit, aber stimmt der Preis?


----------



## werrabike (25. August 2017)

DoubIe schrieb:


> Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM 27.5 Toppmodell NUR 3499€??? Sorry für meine Unwissenheit, aber stimmt der Preis?


Ja, der Preis stimmt! Ist halt ein Cube


----------



## Kauboi (21. September 2017)

"Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM 27.5 Toppmodell NUR 3499€??? Sorry für meine Unwissenheit, aber stimmt der Preis?"

Ich habe mir die Geo-Daten angesehen und angesichts der für den Preis sensationellen Ausstattung sofort bestellt. Preis auf meinem Auftrag: € 3199!!!!!!!!

Was ich an nahezu allen Cubes mehr als lobenswert finde, ist das Geschick des Herstellers  unglaublich homogene, sinnvolle und für den jeweiligen Preis hochwertige Komponentenbestückungen auf den Weg zu bringen. Klar, Mojo-Faktor individueller Ausstattung bleibt auf der Strecke, falsch machen kann man bei den moderneren Geo's bei Cube aber kaum noch etwas. Bin echt mehr als beeindruckt vom 2018 HPC TM!


----------



## Kauboi (21. September 2017)

Doppelposting, sry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (21. September 2017)

Kauboi schrieb:


> "Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM 27.5 Toppmodell NUR 3499€??? Sorry für meine Unwissenheit, aber stimmt der Preis?"
> 
> Ich habe mir die Geo-Daten angesehen und angesichts der für den Preis sensationellen Ausstattung sofort bestellt. Preis auf meinem Auftrag: € 3199!!!!!!!!
> 
> Was ich an nahezu allen Cubes mehr als lobenswert finde, ist deren Geschick unglaublich homogene, sinnvolle und für den jeweiligen Preis hochwertige Komponentenbestückungen auf den Weg zu bringen. Klar, Mojo-Faktor individueller Ausstattung bleibt auf der Strecke, falsch machen kann man bei den moderneren Geo's bei Cube aber kaum noch etwas. Bin echt mehr als beeindruckt vom 2018 HPC TM!



Bin gespannt was du berichtest! Der LRS hat mein Interesse geweckt!


----------



## Kauboi (21. September 2017)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was du berichtest! Der LRS hat mein Interesse geweckt!



Ich hatte zunächst Bedenken weil mir Carbon fremd, bzw. suspekt ist. Hab mittlerweile aber gelernt, dass eher zu gering dimensionierte Komponenten das Limit darstellen. Mein primäres Bike ist ein 26" !!! Banshee Darkside, das mir aber für Tour und Bergauf nur bedingt Spass macht.

Das neue HPC ist als leichter und dennoch robuster Allrounder mit Abfahrt-kompatibler Ausstattung exakt das, was ich gesucht habe um meine Ansprüche an den Einsatzzweck zu komplettieren..... Da ist Alles, außer der Schaltgruppe aus dem obersten Regal. Und weil es so robust dimensioniert ist kratzt es trotz seines geringen Gewichtes schon empfindlich am Enduro Profil....


----------



## Kauboi (22. September 2017)

manino8 schrieb:


> Für mich macht 29 erst Sinn ab Rahmengröße "L", bzw. 19'', aber ich bin wohl in der Minderheit :-(
> 
> lg



Aus meiner Sicht wäre dies wünschenswert, wobei es davon abhängig sein mag ob man den Fokus eher auf Speed oder Fun hat. Als 26" Fahrer ist für mich Letzteres relevanter, mehr noch finde ich es erstaunlich wie unkritisch diese Marketing Aktionen mit den neuen Laufradgrößen angenommen wurde. Demnach müsste die gesamte MTB Szene für mehr als 30 Jahre einem Irrtum aufgessen haben?! Absurd!

Ich will damit nicht den Sinn unterschiedlicher Laufradgrößen in Abrede stellen, im Gegenteil: Es gibt so viele Rider von unterschiedlicher Größe, dass LRS von 20 über 24, 26, 27,5 und 29" Sinn machen. Eine 160cm Frau wirkt auf einem 29" Bike so deplatziert wie ein 195cm Mann auf einem 24" wenn es kein BMX Ersatz sein soll.

Ich finde das agressive und ausschließliche Bewerben der neuen LR Größen dreckig, ignorant und geldschneiderisch. Ich vermisse 26" Bikes und habe mir zur Sicherheit für mein Banshee Darkside einen zweiten LRS gekauft, nebst Zubehör......


----------

